# taiwan reefs spawned



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, just went down to turn off the lights for the night and seen my taiwans spawning. This is the first for them, I got rid of 2 of the 3 sub males 2 weeks ago hoping this would get them going. Idk if it was that or the tank change but finally got some action from them.


----------

